# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  My adf needs help

## 1buscemi

If she is preparing to possibly lay some eggs, what would t hat look like? What should Ilook for? She has been in the bottom corner all day, no movement. She managed to dig herself a little spot under the plant and she's been hibernating there. By her but it looks like the white head if a pimple, ready to blow!!!!

What does this mean???

----------

